# One Eyed Grandma's Famous Louisiana Grilled Redfish



## flash (Jan 21, 2008)

This if for Vlap or anyone else lucky enough to catch this fish. 
Alittle background on this fish for those unaware. Most of the people along the gulf coast really didn't eat this fish much, but when Cajun Chief Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish craze, they became an over night sensation. Almost brought to the brink of extinction, the Florida and Texas Net bans brought this wonderful fish back to amounts that have not been seen in years.
Here is my One-Eyed Grandma's favorite Redfish recipe.



First, you have to catch one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 In Florida, there is a size limit of 18 to 27" inches. I really like the 22 to 24 inchers.



Some of my favorite spices.



Fillet the fish, but leave skin and scales on the fish. The heavy scales of a Redfish will protect it from the heat of the grill.
I usually coat with either EVOO or mayo before sprinkling on the spices.



Make up a small amount of marinade. You'll only baste it twice or so. Don't use real hot, hot sauce. Those like Franks, Crystal or Cholula are perfect.
I use about an 1/8th a cup of sauce, about 1/8 stick of butter.



Best on a covered grill. I have had some friends that will tent with aluminum because of open face grills. Usually takes about 25 minutes tops, depending on size of fillet. Best to stack coals up some on the thicker end of the fish. Tail will start to curl when close to being down. 



Steaming and ready to come in after a brush with sauce.



Dinners on. Noodles, salad, red wine and Grandma's redfish. 



Notice how the skin serves as a dish, easy to just scoop the fish right off the skin. 
After trying this recipe, you will very rarely see me blacken a redfish anymore. Even great the next day when cold.


----------



## flash (Jan 21, 2008)

Redfish fillet, leave skin/scales on 
Basil 
Parsley 
Salt 
Garlic pepper 
Lemon Pepper 
Hot Sauce (Franks) We like Crystals. Some hot sauces are TOO HOT.
Butter ( Â¼ to Â½ stick)
Cajun seasons (Red Pepper)
Black Pepper
Try to prepare around a quarter cup of basting sauce. Donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t need more than that.
These are basic seasonings to useâ€¦.donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t be afraid to try your own favorites.
It is great cold too. If it comes out too hot for your taste, let it cool down some. Spices seem to calm down some with the cooling.


Prepare grill, remember to spray grill grate with PAM
Cut slits in filet, to skin, about 3/4" apart. Sprinkle with basil, parsley, salt, lemon pepper, garlic pepper and Cajun seasoning. Be generous with spices but do not cover the fish so much you cannot see the flesh. More Lemon Pepper than Garlic pepper. Melt butter with 1/4 cup of hot sauce .
Place skin side down on grill. Cover and cook over medium heat until hot, then baste with butter and hot sauce. Continue cooking (a large fish will require about 30 minutes) until meat lifts easily from the skin, basting occasionally with butter and hot sauce.
Baste fish atleast two times with sauce as fish cooks to keep fish from drying
Cut in serving size portions or remove from skin with spatula.
Optional basting: Use a good Italian dressing.
Can sprinkle with Lemon juice to taste (optional)

Very good COLD also. In fact some prefer it that way.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 21, 2008)

Flash, that looks excellent!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 22, 2008)

First  Great Red ya got there!!  Second that looks great!!  Thanks for sharin' the recipe!! I miss the Florida days of hookin nice reds!!!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent recipe and post Flash!! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 22, 2008)

Flash,
     Great post and great looking red fish. Thanks for the pictures. No, I think I'll get up and go fishing in the morning. I love red fish. Points to you.


----------



## desertlites (Jan 22, 2008)

yumm red fish and gumbo-allie left NO night before katrina,took the southbound north,all freeways went outta town,she lost her home and 30 years there,we been back,not the same,she teaching this az cowboy some cajun cooking-and with what I have to offer(yummm)and ya red fish rules.


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 23, 2008)

That looks great!  When I lived in North Carolina we used to catch them, but they called them puppy drum!  They were good eating.


----------



## vlap (Jan 23, 2008)

Dagnabit that looks good!!! I am going fishing tonight. Maybe I can try that for dinner tomorrow!!!


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great job Flash.  My "things I gotta try" bag is gettin' awfully full.


----------



## vlap (Jan 23, 2008)

Love the redfish...Don't like Paul prudholme (sp) 
That guy alone was nearly the cause of the mass extinction of red drum.


----------



## abelman (Jan 23, 2008)

Now that is some serious fish on the table,


----------



## abelman (Jan 23, 2008)

P.S. Flash or others, any ideas as to what other fish this might work well with?


----------



## flash (Jan 24, 2008)

I would tend to think you want to try fish that are a heavy fishier taste. Bluefish might work. The thick scales on the redfish protect it from the heat, so other fish with lesser scales, might have a problem and have to be placed further from the heat. I will probably try a Sheepshead sometime, if I can ever catch one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I would think lesser tasting fishy tasting fish like trout and such, might be overkill.


----------



## roger (Jan 27, 2008)

Redfish on the half shell, one of South Louisiana's best recipes.

Marinate in Italian dressing for two or three hours, a little Tony's and lemon pepper a  little butter and a squezze of lemon juice.

Put on med hot grill and cook to the meat starts to flake.


----------



## capt dan (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh man, yer killin the capt. Cold and snowy with frozen rivers up here. Nice pic, and super recipe. Can't wait to try that on some of my local fish fillets!

Points!


----------



## seboke (Feb 2, 2008)

best step-by-step (illustrated) I have ever seen!  Great job!


----------

